
Ask HN: Where did you find your startup's accountant/bookkeeper? - paulcole
As your startup grew, how did you find someone to handle accounting&#x2F;bookkeeping&#x2F;payroll-type tasks when it became too much for the founder to do alone?<p>Do I need to find and work with multiple companies&#x2F;individuals? Are there good firms who do it all? How do I find them? How did you find yours?
======
edawerd
Hey Paul,

Gusto is built for people in exactly your situation. We have a lot of first-
time CEOs/founders/office managers who use Gusto to take care of all of their
Payroll, Benefits, and HR needs. It's specifically built for the non-HR pro.

Disclaimer: I'm one of the founders of Gusto :)

~~~
brianwawok
Hey, I have liked Gusto a lot. You have saved me so much trouble. Thanks for
making a great product with really great support team.

I realized how much work Gusto saved me when I had to go file nanny taxes on
my own. I actually wrote in and asked if you had a nanny plugin yet (sadly,
no, but you pointed me to an overpriced competitor that had it).

I find Gusto is great for the payroll side of things, and Quickbooks online is
decent for the bookkeeping side of things. I went through every accounting
package out there, I wanted to use a competitor.. but quickbooks was just a
bit easier. They do have a payroll piece, but I have not tried it due to
liking Gusto. It syncs fine with Gusto.

Taken together the combo is under 100 bucks a month. Not sure the exact scale
level, but I think they should work for 2 employees up to maybe 50 employees.
I have no idea past that, and at some point I would imagine you need some kind
of HR department and a real bookkeeper.. but I can at least vouch for the
combo for early employees.

Then for actual tax time, I just found a local CPA that came recommended. He
doesn't like gusto, but he likes quickbooks.. so I can just share my
quickbooks accounts and he can do his stuff.

------
adatta02
Botkeeper ([https://www.botkeeper.com/](https://www.botkeeper.com/)) might be
a good fit. Saves you time recruiting an individual, more cost effective, and
they never take a vacation.

